# MAXIMUM OUTDOOR TEMPERATURE FOR OXALIC ACID VAPORIZATION



## Nugget Shooter (Mar 28, 2016)

We do ours early morning if we have to treat in summer while temps are still below 90 and actually did ours today. Started about 5:30am and done by 7:00am and went fine. This advise was from my mentor to help avoid excessive heat stress with hive closed up when 100+ outside. I think it was right at 80 this morning when I started.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

As OAV does not have a "high temperature" limit, this is more about how long you should keep your hives closed (due to the ambient high temps). I'd do it whenever it was coolest (morning or night).... if it's still too hot then to close the hives, leave them open and add a little extra OA for what might escape.


----------



## AZBEE (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you Nugget and snl for the information. All good advice and experience.


----------



## beekeating (Jul 4, 2014)

How long do you close the hives for? What if I just reduce the entrance to two bee space? Is that close enough to consider the hive "closed". Or is there a reason the entrance has to be completely sealed off. 

I'm using pro vap 110 tomorrow. First time using it. Also first time using oav.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

It is the vapors that kill the mites. The recommended time period to keep the hive closed is 10 minutes. It does not have to be a perfect closure. I'd think leaving a two bee opening during high temperatures is fine.
You're going to love using the ProVap.


----------

